

How they solder at NASA - penprogg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vynb_HdEIDU

======
martin1b
Surprised we made it to the moon at that rate...

------
fit2rule
I'm a little perturbed that the instructor went 'off-script' many times
through the process - i.e. he did steps that were not included in the written
text, and added details that were not provided, e.g. cleaning, etc. That
doesn't seem very NASA too me ..

